# Banjo Agility!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

This is Banjo doing some made up agility! I have asked my parents if they will sign me up for agility classes with Banjo for my birthday and Christmas put together!! My dad said we'll see! I keep praying that he will say yes!! Also, besides jump, tunnel, and weave, what should I use for the box, a-frame, tire, chute, dog walk, and teeter? I know I can use what's above, but I want to use something different!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, I hope you get into the classes I think you'll both be SUPERSTARS!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! That was fantastic! Hopefully you can sign up for classes. I'm sure you'd both do great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Great job!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great video. Man Banjo flies. You will rock in agility .I think you could use a hula hoop held up by PVC pipe,probably cost about $10 for the tire. There are some threads about making agility equipment on here.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Way to go!!! Y'all are such a great team. I'm happy to see you are making do with what you got. You need to tell your parents approve of you both taken some lessons. Lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What if you babysit or get some money to help pay for part of classes? May convince your parents you are serious if you help with the cost...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's AWESOME! Something tells me you need another camera man. I can only imagine how difficult it is to try and video while you're watching Banjo and directing him. :crazy:


----------



## ShadowBandit (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope you get the classes! Agility is something I want to try too! I don't know how the puppy would be but sometimes we drive past this agility place and it looks amazing!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ShadowBandit said:


> I hope you get the classes! Agility is something I want to try too! I don't know how the puppy would be but sometimes we drive past this agility place and it looks amazing!


Your puppy would be GREAT!!!!! Best to call up and find out when the next beginner session starts, and many places have puppy agility classes (no jumping and it's about the foundation skills). But agility is weird and sometimes 'new' classes can only start about every 6 months. Why I was enrolled in puppy classes a week before I even had my new puppy! :wild:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You are doing great on your own. Does he do the chute?
I hope you can get your classes but even if you don't you are both having a lot of fun and you are creative at making obstacles.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness, sorry this is late. Yeah, I need to find something to set the camera on. I don't use the chute. My dad is still thinking about the classes, which is driving me insane! Probably ordering me some real jumps, and some weave poles. I taught him the weave poles by putting sticks into the ground, lol! Everything you see here, is what I teach him to do by myself. It was actually easy. He loves agility. He's very driven too, which I also love!! Agility is something I love, and hope to do soon!!


----------

